# ODNR Dedicates New State Forest and Wildlife Area



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ODNR announced the opening of Ohios newest state forest, the 12,089-acre Vinton Furnace State Experimental Forest, along with 3,405-acre Vinton Furnace State Wildlife Area.More...

More...


----------

